# Knicks vs Jazz Game Thread: 11/9/08



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks vs Jazz*
*Time: 3:00PM*​
*Knicks:*


> New York averaged 96.9 points last season when it finished 23-59, but under new coach Mike D'Antoni, who brought his fast, high-scoring offense from Phoenix, the Knicks have their best record after five games since 2000-01 when they were also 3-2.
> "The wins will come. I just want us to play well, play together, play hard, get a spirit among us, and start the culture off right," D'Antoni said. "As long as the guys' eyes are bright and they come into practice and they want to learn, that's all we can ask for right now."
> 
> The Jazz and Knicks split last season's two meetings with each winning at home. Utah has dropped four straight at Madison Square Garden by a combined 14 points.


*Jazz:*


> Utah looks to match its best start in franchise history when it visits the high-scoring Knicks on Sunday.
> 
> 
> The Jazz (5-0) are looking to open the season with six straight wins for just the second time in franchise history after accomplishing the feat in the strike-shortened 1998-99 campaign. They are one of three unbeaten teams in the NBA with the Los Angeles Lakers and Atlanta at 4-0.
> ...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Of all the games to miss, it HAD to be this one... :curse: Stupid wedding to go to... 

Ah well, fill me in guys


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ Ha Ha KAS......lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

So far these guys are hot from behind the arc, Crawford, Chandler, and even Randolph shooting three's. Let's see.......how we fair later on in the quarters.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

OK, I jinxed it...Crawford is bricking his jump shot now. lol


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Nate & Lee replacing Duhon & Zach was a nice move in first qtr.. 
The Knicks started the game hot with their jumpers, but how long will that last when the Jazz start playing close. Crawful has to start taking the ball to the basket on the Jazz.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Knicks look nice. They really got a solid thing going with D'Antoni right now and Crawford is ballin with 32 points to open the 3rd.... Him, Nate, QRich, Lee & Zbo is nice lineup and fun to watch..... Looks like you guys can give Utah their 1st L...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

dp. sorry, my computer was freezin up.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

WOOOO!!!!!!!!

duhon with that strong dunk..... knicks up midway through the 4th


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Our defense and rebouding is a lot better, so far, but I'm still unhappy with our interior defense which is no one's fault, we just don't have an adequate shot blocker. I'm nervous as we head down to the final 6 minutes.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

duhon impressive


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford sick....in this game period!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Z-Booooo from downtown! 101-92 less than 2 minutes left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

AK-47 with an uncontested 3 point shot, after a Duhon miss. 101-95


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Z-Booo with the rebound after a Crawford miss, but Okur gets inside on the other end. 103-97 less than 35 second left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

AK-47 with an air ball, Duhon goes to the line.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

yea baby!

looks like knicks are 4-2

duhon

14pt 9ast 5reb 3steals and i think 2 turnovers


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Boozer is fouled, which makes no sense but he hits both his free throws. 105-99 less than 10 seconds left.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Z-Bo was cleanin up in this game. It's nice to see you guys finally playing as a team, both offensively and defensively. Alot of people are probably sleeping on you guys this year, but you guys are very dangerous w/ that offense. Great game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

107-99 final. When you play defense you win ball games. 
Jamal Crawford player of the game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> Z-Bo was cleanin up in this game. It's nice to see you guys finally playing as a team, both offensively and defensively. Alot of people are probably sleeping on you guys this year, but you guys are very dangerous w/ that offense. Great game.


Sad thing about that is that folks wanted him gone BEFORE Curry...lol we would have been screwed if he wasn't here right now and we would have had to rely on Curry, who is rotting on the bench.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Sad thing about that is that folks wanted him gone BEFORE Curry...lol we would have been screwed if he wasn't here right now and we would have had to rely on Curry, who is rotting on the bench.


Yeah I know, he's solid. I got blasted by Magic fans for suggesting we try to get him over the summer, but the guy is a player. He just always finds the ball and makes plays, and you can never have too many guys like that. As long as you guys keep people like Nate, Lee, & Crawford around, and Zbo keeps playing his game, you guys can be very dangerous. It's not about talent, it's about chemistry and looks like you guys are getting better.

eace:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> dp. sorry, my computer was freezin up.



My computor start freezing-up too. 

WTF.....the Knicks entire rotation played great in this game on offense/defense. Crawful had 32 points and was driving to the lane and playing Brewer close on defense. 

Dantoni must know Sloan's playbook, the Knicks was not in trouble throughout the game. 

Maybe I should have betted on the Knicks next 5 games...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Sad thing about that is that folks wanted him gone BEFORE Curry...lol we would have been screwed if he wasn't here right now and we would have had to rely on Curry, who is rotting on the bench.


Dont go there on Zach, I still want him and Curry gone. its very rarely do you see Okur, Boozer, and Krik dont play relentless defense.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> 14pt 9ast 5reb 3steals and i think 2 turnovers


Another very solid game by duhon. He seems to be getting better and better.


This was a very impressive win. The best win of the early season so far. They played defense in the second half which won them the game. Its that simple and maybe these players will finally start to get it. Ball movement + defense = Wins.

Lets not go too crazy though we have a tough rest of the month. This team still has the personal to self-destroy and lose 6in a row before you blink.

Knicks 4-2!!!:clap:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> Dont go there on Zach, I still want him and Curry gone. its very rarely do you see Okur, Boozer, and Krik dont play relentless defense.


If you can't have *BOTH* of them gone like I said, who would you let go first? Come on, that's why I'm going there. If he was gone, then you would have Curry to deal with? See where I'm going with this?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> If you can't have *BOTH* of them gone like I said, who would you let go first? Come on, that's why I'm going there. If he was gone, then you would have Curry to deal with? See where I'm going with this?


I would rather keep Curry and trade Zach for Gooden or K-Mart. 

Crawful had his best game as a Knick, and I still would've been happy if we had traded Crawful and the 6th pick for PG-TJ Ford or Mayo & Jaric.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*That's right the Knicks WON....again!* 

*They actually beat the 5-0 Utah Jazz, giving the Jazz their first loss of the season.* 

Inconsistent Crawful actually had an all-around super-star performance scoring 32 points on 10-17 shooting, plus he stepped up to defend Brewer & Price. 

Duhon stepped up his level of play in this game to proved he is worth the contract offered to him. He played like an All-Star and made our losing 20-10 stat man.....Stats work in our favor for a win. 

Inconsistent Q.Richardson stepped up his defense on K47 to stop his scoring charge in the 2nd half so the Knicks could keep their lead to win the game. 

The Knicks rotation of players were great throughout the entire game, the Knicks defense had 13 steals which forced the Jazz to have 20 turnovers. 

What can I say...... I still dont favor Dantoni.....but you must admitt he got these Knick Players performing in MSG...
*Let's Go Knicks*


----------

